# got some new plants



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

I went to petsmart and bout three new plants. one giant hairgrass, one ocelot sword, and one other thin leafed plant that I'm not sure of what its called. what can i do to make the flourish and spread?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I never mess with live plants but from what I've read, the proper lighting is key.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

The dwarf hairgrass requires some good lighting. What kind of lights do you have?


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i have the giant hairgrass


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow I am not reading. What kind of lights do you have?


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i really don't know. the light fixture i had the light part broke so i had to take the light fixture out of the hood and i got a floresent light that is used for like under cabinet lighting or on a desk and put it inside the hood


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the bulb and post the type of bulb T5, T8 ect and how many watts.


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

The giant hairgrass is probably mondo grass and that is not an aquatic species unfortunately.

The sword does not require strong lighting but you will need to have the right spectrum, if your bulbs are not 6500K or higher the plant won't really grow very well.

What size tank is it? This will largely control how much lighting you will need.

The sword is also a fairly heavy root feeder so you will need some sort of nutrients in the substrate.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

it said true aquatic on the tag


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Lighting, nutrients and CO2 are all needed to make your plants flourish. But plants are like fish in that they all have different requirements of how much they need of those three elements. Hair grass like lots if light and CO2 as well as a good substrate to allow it to spread out. The sword needs a good soil with nutrients (root tabs) will help depending on what soil you are using. Need to know what your third plant is to comment. Question. What type of cichlids do you have? Most dig and may give you issues with these plants.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

its 15w


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME you have to make a pretty big commitment to having a planted tank for the plants to flourish and spread. Like you may need to buy a new light fixture and bulbs instead of using a desk light. In spite of my best efforts, some of my plants flourish...some don't.

As stated the hairgrass likes CO2...are you thinking of adding CO2?

The sword may be your best chance from your list...you want 2 watts/gallon, a plant substrate that is 3" deep, and regular testing and supplementation to keep your nitrates and phosphates at the right levels for plant health.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

CO2 seems expensive and a lot of work also. what are some low light plants because i'm getting cockatoo cichlids and they don't like a lot of light


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anubias and java fern.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

That floating stuff (not sure what it's called) is easy and to make it more useful you can tie it around any upright equipment in the tank and let it spread out in the tank current. Helps to mask air hoses or the like. It seems to grow under any conditions. My cichlids like to pull on it but it still manages to out grow them.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yael said:


> That floating stuff (not sure what it's called) is easy and to make it more useful you can tie it around any upright equipment in the tank and let it spread out in the tank current. Helps to mask air hoses or the like. It seems to grow under any conditions. My cichlids like to pull on it but it still manages to out grow them.


Moss? Anacharis?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Java moss?


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

I think it might be one of the hornworts. It survives fine floating - it branches too. But you can gather it up and put a soft plant lead on it and sink it down around equipment. It seems hard to kill.


----------

